# [SOLVED] Hi Everyone, I need 'permission' to see my pics



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

This forum seems like an absolute wealth of knowledge, and about now I have just the right amount of vacuum between my ears to need it...!

I just now came across this forum and signed up, but I'm overwhelmed with the options and don''t know where I should even post my question (if you haven't guessed, I'm pretty much computer ILLiterate!) and I'm hoping you can point me to the right forum.

I know I'm not supposed to ask questions here, I'm just lost and hoping that by explaining a bit of my problem, someone can tell me which forum I should post in. 

My situation is that I had a new (larger) hard drive installed in my laptop, (and a whole bunch of other work done to it, it's not the same any more, much better), and I have the old hard drive in a little case that plugs into a USB port so I can still use it.

The problem comes in when I try to access a lot of my photos on the old drive, it says something to the effect that I don't have the correct permission to access that file, I have to be (actually, myself) but the old drive doesn't recognize me anymore).

How do I get the old drive to recognize me on the "new" laptop so I can get access to my pics?

Can anyone please point me to the right forum to ask this?

Thank you very much, I REALLY appreciate your time and help!

TechHelpless 1 (don't laugh, the name fits!







)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi and welcome to TSF make a thread in the win 7 area


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks, Joeten, I'll do that!*

I appreciate your help!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Try this:
Take Ownership of a File or Folder


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Sorry TechHelpLess, I deleted your new post so I just moved your original here. Sorry about that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Threads merged from the one you made in laptops please do not make more than one thread on the same issue it leads to confusion


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

hi, try this Add "Take Ownership" to Explorer Right-Click Menu in Win 7 or Vista - How-To Geek and this Take Ownership of a File or Folder


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hello again, and thank you very much to everyone for the replies.

I tried to instal the "take ownership" hack from the link, and it went into a temp fie on my c drive,(C:\users\my name\app data\local\temp\take ownership) so I installed it there. Then I went to the download folder, and tried to copy it to the same folder on my old hard drive, but since there is no operating system left there, there were no USERS\MY NAME\APP DATA\LOCAL folders, but I did have a temp folder, so I put it in there and installed it.

I followed the 2 prompts, and it was installed there as well (I think). 

However, when I right-click either an image, or the folder, it only has the standard windows "Take Ownership" option, there is no option with the icon next to it like in the instructions on the link you sent.

I tried right-clicking an image, and "Open with" windows photo viewer, but it says "Can't open this picture because you don't have the correct permissions to access this file location" (even though I went through all the "take Ownership" directions you gave me, along with everything I could find on my computer as well, for the entire folder, and even the next higher folder up, to hopefully open up the whole tree.

If I try to right-click on an image, and say open with Quicktime photo viewer, it says "couldn't display "filename.jpg" because a suitable graphics importer could not be found."

I did try to save a couple pics TO the old drive, and they are there but I can only open one of them for some reason.

So... can anyone tell me which way to go from here? Is there a "generic" photo-opening program that won't care about the permissions that I can download? Or, is there a "suitable graphics importer" that I can install to quicktime so that perhaps it can open it?

Thank you all once again for your assistance - I'd be lost otherwise!


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



joeten said:


> Threads merged from the one you made in laptops please do not make more than one thread on the same issue it leads to confusion



Sorry, I didn't realize it. Won't happen again!


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



Amd_Man said:


> Sorry TechHelpLess, I deleted your new post so I just moved your original here. Sorry about that.


Hey, no problem there. It seems to be getting plenty of help here, so thank you!

As to posting my laptop specs... well that's a good one.

Its an HP Pavilion notebook, 250 GB HD (came with 100GB), with AMD Turion 64 processor (1800Mhz), 2GB RAM, ATI Radeon Xpress graphics, originally came with XP, but now has win 7 and seems to run much better. The guy who did all the work said he had to wipe off all the XP stuff from the old drive, or the computer would be trying to run 2 OS's - or something like that. The powersupply is the little inline HP transformer, 65watt, Rev.A02 with the numbers 6215463001 on it as well.

I hope any of this helps!

Thanks, AMD Man


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



oscer1 said:


> hi, try this Add "Take Ownership" to Explorer Right-Click Menu in Win 7 or Vista - How-To Geek and this Take Ownership of a File or Folder




Hey Oscer,
Thanks for the info, when I go to thread tools, there is an unsubscribe option, but not a subscribe... so I guess I'm already subscribed?

Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, the MS link posted by Oscer1 :-

Take Ownership of a File or Folder

Follow the instructions in this post then:-

Go to start search and type cmd.exe right click on the returned "cmd.exe" and select "run as administrator" 

(now you need to access your external drive, whatever the drive letter is, lets assume E) so at the prompt type:-


```
CD /D E:
```
 (press enter) change E to whatever your external drive letter is.

At the E prompt type:-


```
icacls * /T /Q /C /RESET
```
 (press enter)

Restart computer and see how you go.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi, the MS link posted by Oscer1 :-
> 
> Take Ownership of a File or Folder
> 
> ...


*
Hi Jenae,
Thank you very much for the detailed instructions, but in spite of trying them many times (for about 4 hours), I still get the same error messages when I try to open the pics...

Do you (hopefully!) have any more ideas I can try?

Thank you Jenae, and everyone for your help!

TH-1* :4-dontkno


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, looks like the NTFS permissions are screwed on that external drive What drive letter is it allocating to it?

Try this locate a folder on the external drive (one you are trying to access) eg:- e:\users\yourusername\documents and open a cmd prompt (as admin) and type:-(yourusername is your account name)


```
Icacls  e:\users\yourusername\documents > 0 & start notepad 0
```
Post the notepad outcome here.

Also before running the Icacls command from my last post open the file\folder you want to access on the external drive and :-


1. Right click on the folder in question then choose Properties
2. Select the Security tab.
3. Click the Advanced button.
4. Select the Owner tab.
5. Click Edit
6. Select your user name and check the box marked Replace owner on subcontainers and objects.
7. Click OK

Then run the Icacls command from my last post.

See how you go.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi, looks like the NTFS permissions are screwed on that external drive What drive letter is it allocating to it?
> 
> Try this locate a folder on the external drive (one you are trying to access) eg:- e:\users\yourusername\documents and open a cmd prompt (as admin) and type:-(yourusername is your account name)
> 
> ...


*
Hi Jenae,
The drive is allocated as "H". I'm not sure I understand everything, but I'll do the best I can and let you know what happens. 
Thanks!
TH-1 *


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, should clarify the last post I was referring to was post#12 

First plug in the H drive locate a file or folder you want to access:- 
1. Right click on the folder in question then choose Properties
2. Select the Security tab.
3. Click the Advanced button.
4. Select the Owner tab.
5. Click Edit
6. Select your user name and check the box marked Replace owner on subcontainers and objects.
7. Click OK

Then open a CMD prompt on your computer as admin (as shown post #12)

type:- CD D /H: (press enter) (make sure the drive is still attached)

Then at the H prompt type:- icacls * /T /Q /C /RESET (press enter)

Try to access the file now ( for the moment do not bother with the Icacls to notepad command)


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi, should clarify the last post I was referring to was post#12
> 
> First plug in the H drive locate a file or folder you want to access:-
> 1. Right click on the folder in question then choose Properties
> ...


*
Hi Jenae,
I have tried both the TQC reset and the Icacls to notepad commands so many times I'll probably be dreaming about them, and I still get nowhere. 

The reset has no effect, whether or not I restart the computer before trying to open the pics, and the notepad command comes up blank every time. It doesn't print anything at all. After typing "...start notepad 0" I hit enter, right? (otherwise it doesn't do anything)

Also, it doesn't seem to like my username, in whatever syntax I enter it. I went to other folders on my C: drive with pics, and entered the owner (or username) just as it was there into all the commands that you gave me, but it often says syntax error, or "my username" is not a recognized command. 

The same goes for on post #14 where you said to get the command prompt as admin, and type my username. Do I need to use the colon, dash and parentheses in the":-"(username..." line, or were you just telling me to type my username after the command prompt?

In any case, I tried every option and syntax I could come up with, and all I got was (my username) is not a valid (or was it "recognized"?) command...

So far, this thing is outwitting me to no end. I'm actually beginning to think it enjoys it :grin:

Thank you very much Jenae for all your help, please tell me you have another idea? )
TH-1

PS: If this message comes across as frustrated or anything, it's with the computer, not with you, so please don't take it personally.... I sincerely appreciate your time and help!
*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi don't worry about upsetting anyone, I fully appreciate the frustration you are experiencing, I will never take offence. Could you tell us the user account name you log in with for eg mine is Paul so where yourusername is asked for i would put paul.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi don't worry about upsetting anyone, I fully appreciate the frustration you are experiencing, I will never take offence. Could you tell us the user account name you log in with for eg mine is Paul so where yourusername is asked for i would put paul.


Hi Jenae
I don't have my computer protected because I'm the only one who uses it, so I don't have to log on.

The way it lists me under the Group or user names is:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I've tried just using my name, or using the whole string, but it doesn't matter, it still says Joe Serafini is not a recognized command..

Thanks, Jenae. I hope this helps...!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, that has just confused me, you say you are the only user and that you show under user accounts as administrator, is this correct? When you open control panel user accounts what exactly is the name under the Icon.

Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown previously) and at the prompt type:- 


```
whoami > 0 & start notepad 0
```
 (press enter) copy the notepad outcome here, I will write the commands for you.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi, that has just confused me, you say you are the only user and that you show under user accounts as administrator, is this correct? When you open control panel user accounts what exactly is the name under the Icon.
> 
> Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown previously) and at the prompt type:-
> 
> ...



*Hi Jenae,
The whoami command printed: "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

The control panel method showed me as: "xxxxxxxx" and under my name was "Administrator" 

Thanks, I hope this helps!
TH-1*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, go back to your user account and change your name to xxx otherwise we have to encase xxxxxxxx in " everytime we use it in a command, windows is confused xxx OR xxxxx sees two names. Much easier to be just xxx. Then you can go back through the posts and run the commands again should work .


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



jenae said:


> Hi, go back to your user account and change your name to xxxotherwise we have to encase xxx xxxxxx in " everytime we use it in a command, windows is confused xxxOR xxxxxx sees two names. Much easier to be just xxx. Then you can go back through the posts and run the commands again should work .



Thanks, Jenae. I'll do that and see if it helps... it makes sense what you say...
TH-1


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*



TechHelpless 1 said:


> Thanks, Jenae. I'll do that and see if it helps... it makes sense what you say...
> TH-1



Hi Jenae,
I went to the control panel and changed my username to my first name (John) but it didn't seem to change anything.

I did the whoami command on C: and on H: and it still displays Johnsmith-PC\John Administrator on both drives.

I went to pics on my C: that I CAN access, and went to owner and it lists John (Johnsmith-PC\John Smith)

I went into the H: pics that I CAN'T access, and it lists the owner exactly the same.

I tried to modify one of the pics I can't access, and it says I need permission from John (Johnsmith-PC\John Smith (exactly who it says that I am)....

I tried going into the users folder to change my name there, but even when I'm logged in as someone else (Admin), it won't let me change the name from John Smith to just John, it says it can't change because the file is open somewhere... I've tried logging J/S off, and leaving (admin) on, then rebooting, but is still won't allow me to change it. I created another user called "john", but nothing is attached to it so I can't access much with it.

I don't know if it would even matter, since my username John is attached to the string: John (Johnsmith-PC\John Smith)

The whoami to notepad still comes up blank in all cases.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this computer just smarter than I am?

Thanks again for your help, Jenae!
Joe


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi go to start search and type cmd right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
Net user administrator /active:yes
```
 (press enter)

Restart your computer you will be given the option to log in as your normal user OR as Administrator. Choose administrator , this is the hidden admin diagnostic account go to users and make your name changes there. This time they will stick. You might like to see if you can access your external drive with this account.

To turn off this account (it is not recommended this account be used as a normal account) CMD prompt (as shown) type:-


```
Net user administrator /active:no
```
 (press enter) Restart.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi Jenae,
Where to begin.....
I did the net user command, and went to the users folder. I right clicked on Johnsmith-PC and tried to change the name, but it wouldn't let me "the action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another program...close the folder or file and try again"

So, I tried to open a pic, and it said "can't open this picture because you don't have the correct permissions to acccess this file location"

Tried again, with Quicktime, and it said "couldn't display (pic) because a suitable graphics importer could not be found".

After NetUser command didn't help, I went to CMD and typed whoami and it displayed Johnsmith-PC\administrator Do I need to find a way to get rid of the "Johnsmith-PC" part so it just says the user name?

Also, the "users" folder has locks on the usernames so maybe thats why I can't change them? How to remove the locks?

In the "users" folder, there is a USER named Johnsmith-PC. I deleted everything in that folder, but it wouldn't let me delete the folder (or username) maybe because of the lock?

I tried these over and over, logging in and out, restarting many times, and still no luck.

Do you have any other tricks left up your sleeve? ) 
Thanks, Jenae!
TH-1


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, there is a light at the end of the tunnel, you never lock the admin account who set this up? Go to start search and type:- lusrmgr.msc (press enter) 

The Local Users and groups manager will appear, on the Left you will see Users and underneath Groups. Click on Users, all users on your computer will appear select your usual account and right click it then "Properties" under the general tab uncheck "account is locked out". For good measure check what is says under "Member of" should be administrators ok out.

Now you should be able to get somewhere with the commands, change the user name to XXX (you know who), then go back through the posts and run the commands.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hello again Jenae,
Still didn't work.

I changed my username using lusrmgr. Not all users listed in the users folder are there in the user mgr., and none of the ones that are there are marked as being locked.

I restarted the computer, went to users folder and still can't delete user Johnsmith because it says "the action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another program".

If I go into the Johnsmith folder (user) there is a folder AppData, and in it are 3 folders Local, LocalLow, and Roaming.The only folder I could delete was LocalLow, Local says "the action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another program" so I put LocalLow back.

I tried to delete Roaming, but it says I need permission (from a really long number) to make changes to this folder

Should I go through everything in Local, LocalLow, and Roaming file by file and delete everything I can until I find the files that are "open in another program" and (try to) close them, so I can finally delete the Johnsmith user? (it still shows as having a lock on it though - actually, nearly all users do in the user folder, but NOT in the lusrmgr.

I right clicked Johnsmith and found the "network path" is 
\\JOHNSMITH-PC\users\Johnsmith-PC so is that what is screwing everything up- because all the users start with that network path (which is also the same as the username)? It seems so redundant, I'm not even a computer and I'm confused... )

What does a "normal" "Network Path" begin with? Or, should I say what SHOULD it start with?

Thank you very much for all your help Jenae... sorry this has turned into a career move rather than just friendly advice...!
TH-1


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi, it is best if you do not go off on your own just do what was suggested and post back, I asked you to unlock your user account not change it and DO not delete anything in AppData and what has the network!! got to do with what I asked you to do. Remember we are only tying to rename your user account. 

I suspect your system is a real mess I would suggest you back up what data you want to keep and do a fresh install of the OS.


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi Jenae,
Sorry Jenae, I didn't mean to do any harm, and I put back everything that I changed, when I wasn't able to change the username.

I tried to delete that particular (other) username because it is redundant and confusing - There is a user John smith (ME), and a user Johnsmith-PC (NOT ME) which I tried to delete, because all my files, etc are under the John smith username. The Johnsmith-PC user only has the AppData folder under it, thats why I felt it was ok to delete it.

I'll back up the data just in case, but the system runs no differently than it did before.

Thank you very much for all your help Jenae, I really appreciate it!
TC-1


----------



## TechHelpless 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hi Everyone, I need "permission" to see my pics*

Hi all,
I decided it wasn't worth all the time and effort it was taking to try to get at those pics, so I deleted the folder and wiped the recycle bin clean so I won't be tempted later on.

Thank you very much to everyone, especially Jenae, for all the time you spent trying to help me. I really appreciate everything you did. :wave:

Thread closed.
TH-1


----------

